# efficient filter?



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

hey again,
after reading these posts, I have realized that my filter (aquaclear 50), may be under powered for my 20 gallon. I read in another post about the 70 (aquaclear). I was wondering if anyboy had any input on the combination of most efficient, cost effective (replacing filters), and beneficial to the fish, plants, and tank in general?
Is it a hang on filter? or an internal? I personally like the hang on as they don't take up any internal space, but if i went with an internal, is the space it takes up, worth it for the efficiency?

I am also thinking about the price here too


thanks
matt


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi. Are you joking???
I used to run an aquaclear30 on my 20G tank and I thought it did a pretty good job. I'm positive an AC50 could even be considered an overkill for a 20G by some  
But more filtration is always better than less!!!
More important is what do you keep in that tank???
in other words if you have a low to moderate fish-load, your current filter should be fine. but if you have a high fish-load I would recommend you get a canister filter.


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

it worked amazing when we were in a basement, but now we are in an apartment, and it seems like there is more particles in the water.. all the levels are normal, but ever since we have moved, it seems like the filter didnt move with us. The water in the aquaclear seems to pass over teh filter, and not through, but everything is as it shoudl be


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

*I'm positive an AC50 could even be considered an overkill for a 20G by some *

I disagree as much as I can possibly convey.

2 AC50s or 1 AC70


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

daking said:


> it worked amazing when we were in a basement, but now we are in an apartment, and it seems like there is more particles in the water.. all the levels are normal, but ever since we have moved, it seems like the filter didnt move with us. The water in the aquaclear seems to pass over teh filter, and not through, but everything is as it shoudl be


well you do need to clean these things you know.

Just get 3 sponges, wring out one per month or so in tank water (alternating)


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Just buy an eheim canister...2215. Will last forever, work harder and I only clean mine once every 3 months...!

Best investment


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

i also have an eheim canister on my 20G now, but its the 2213 model. still when the filter is cleaned it makes quite the flow in my tank, and it takes a month or so to settle down a bit  as far as maintenance goes I only clean it once a year, but i have a planted tank with a moderate fish-load.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

I second the purchase of an Eheim canister filter over another AquaClear. That's all I run on my 135 and the fish and I couldn't be happier. I would advise against some of the newer models. Stick with the classic line.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

KevD said:


> I second the purchase of an Eheim canister filter over another AquaClear. That's all I run on my 135 and the fish and I couldn't be happier. I would advise against some of the newer models. Stick with the classic line.


I disagree the PRO 3 is a wicked good filter as is the PRO II. The ECCO kinda sucks a little but its still good.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

Pablo,

Of course you'd disagree with me. You have since I first registered on this board  
I didn't advise against all of the newer models (was more of a general statement) because some of the more recent filters are fine. I'm just saying that the classic series has stood the test of time. I have a 2217 running for over 20 years and I do have a older Pro 2229 that's been running great for approx. 15 years....just recently replaced an O-ring in the wet/dry mechanism.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Personally speaking, I find that a sump setup is better than any top of the line canister filter out there. One reason being that you can clean your sump with ease while you need to struggle with a canister filter. But ofcourse, it's an over kill for a little 20g though.
Another very good filter is an Eclipse canopy. These units are often over looked, but I find it much better than an eheim simply because I don't have to prime it and maintainance is simply picking up the sponge and rinse it white the unit is still running. The only drawback to these methods are the noise it creates. It's not the quitest unit out there.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

KevD said:


> Pablo,
> 
> Of course you'd disagree with me. You have since I first registered on this board
> I didn't advise against all of the newer models (was more of a general statement) because some of the more recent filters are fine. I'm just saying that the classic series has stood the test of time. I have a 2217 running for over 20 years and I do have a older Pro 2229 that's been running great for approx. 15 years....just recently replaced an O-ring in the wet/dry mechanism.


I haven't purposely disagreed with you once. I usually dont even look at whos written stuff I just reply dont take it personal 

Also keep in mind that you might disagree with _yourself_ if you bought a 2217 today. The Chinese made ones dont hold a candle to the little tank of a filter you bought 20 years ago. Its a sad and massive difference. I bought a Chinese made 2215 in late 2005. The thing actually blew the seal at the intake elbow at the bottom when the GREEN PLASTIC SNAPPED!!! Manf defect obviously but like- eheim green plastic housing snapping!??? I was disgusted and demanded an instore warranty replacement, which I got... But still... the entire green plastic canister and intake elbow had to be replaced- which is absurd. Should have a 20 year life.

I also had a 2213 from way back when (German made) and that thing felt like you could have thrown it through a window. the new ones feel like a cheap knock off.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

Pablo,

No worries and we're pretty much on the same wavelength with regards to the build quality of the current Eheim filters. You just can't beat the ones made at the factory in Germany....a thing of the past now.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Yup. Can filters 30 years ago vs whats in the store today feels like handling an aircraft part vs handling a part for a child's big wheel or something flimsy like that.

To be fair- as far as I could tell- both filters performed identically in terms of head pressure, efficiency, volume, the way they are designed is the same- its just the substitution of cheap parts.

Like the actual physical green canister snapped on mine.

On the old ones you'd need a guy to hold it down and another guy with a really heavy hammer to wail down on it and MAYBE you'd crack it. You could throw the old motor into a brick wall three times and still run it. Now... psh... dont even drop it.. Even the hoses feel cheaper as do all the bit/bob parts like the locking quick releases and so forth...

I personally do not believe getting the 'same' filter for $100 where it was $170 is a good thing. I'd rather still pay the higher price.

They'll be identical the first week, month, year- but when the $100 dies, you'll be glad the $170 is still going. And when its still giong ten years later- you'll wonder how the $100 could ever have put up with that much abuse.

I'm honestly deeply concerned at the decline of quality in Eheim filters. It really scares me.

Have you seen the very latest generation of PROIII digital?

It just doesn't feel right man... And those EHEIM liberty filters just feel too flimsy to be eheim to me. The oldskool aquaball/solid rock in a green tube was awesome and very very eheim.

Im starting to wonder if it should be EHEM! like EHEM! Excuse me! Stop ruining my products!


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

Pablo,

I might just pick up a 2217 from Aquarium Services just to see how it performs long-term vs the one I've had running for 20+ years. It'd also be interesting to note the build quality.

Eheim basically killed the Ebo-Jager line of heaters when they bought them out years ago. The old Ebos are still great but I can't recommend the new ones. The overall quality has certainly been on the decline. Sign of the times, I suppose. In general, the majority of people seem more interested in the price than the actual product. I think that's fine for some things, but when being responsible for the life of animals/plants under one's care, quality, performance and efficiency should be priority 1, imo.

I have not seen the newer pro digital line of filters yet. I'll take a look when the time comes but doubt I'd drop any money on them. I'll stick with what's been running great for many years


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

*Eheim basically killed the Ebo-Jager line of heaters when they bought them out years ago*

YOU KNOW!????

This made me so freakin angry


----------

